# AST Bloodlines



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey OZ, or anyone else that knows...what are the Staffy blood lines for conformation?---Gaff is one of them but what are the others?


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Michl R
White Rock
Ruffian
Edelhaus
Tipit z Hanky
Theres many more but these are the ones I know off the top of my head


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I believe Nevada is another.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ruffian 

Tacoma 

Sindelar 

Rowdytown

Fraja

Benmar

Gallant 

Sertoma

Wood

Sierra

White Rock 

These are the ones I know of


----------

